
Get a new mac address on boot - program13
http://programthirteen.com/New-MAC-On-Boot/
======
remy_luisant
Good grief. Couldn't you have made the fonts less legible? I'm having too easy
of a time reading.

Might have tried white on white, with a gray drop shadow. Still technically
readable without highlighting!

